# Insulin temperature



## Maryanne29 (Jan 4, 2014)

Some advice needed please.

I know insulin in use can be at room temperature but am worried that when it is close to the body - in a pump - that it may be too warm and less effective. I have a purpose made IpSox for my pump and the pump sits in my bra with no problems. I see some of you use Spibelts but would it be any cooler in one of these? I'm quite happy with the pump being in my bra as it stays safe there but if the Spibelts would be better I would try one.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 4, 2014)

I think the insulin is fine for the 2-3 days you would have each reservoir next to your body.  My son uses a Spibelt in the daytime and a cuddly toy to zip the pump into at night.  Once under the duvet I'm sure it's very warm!  It's never caused us a problem.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 4, 2014)

Like Redkite I have never found a problem. Even with room temp insulin towards the end of the vial (out of fridge for 25 days or so). 3 days in the vial seems fine.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you for that. I'll not worry about it now.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 4, 2014)

mine seems to be fine for up to 5 days in the pump and in bed I imagine it's very warm!


----------



## papabear365 (Jan 12, 2014)

Maryanne29 said:


> Some advice needed please.
> 
> I know insulin in use can be at room temperature but am worried that when it is close to the body - in a pump - that it may be too warm and less effective. I have a purpose made IpSox for my pump and the pump sits in my bra with no problems. I see some of you use Spibelts but would it be any cooler in one of these? I'm quite happy with the pump being in my bra as it stays safe there but if the Spibelts would be better I would try one.


this is unrelated but noticed you started the pump same time as me!, i have to wondered about the temp as im a male (no bra) and when i cycle i sweat profusely i keep mine in a belt.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi Papabear
How are you getting on with your pump?


----------



## ingrid (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi all, the Animas Vibe has a little hole for air circulation next to where the cartridge (reservoir) slides into the pump. I was told to check and clear this periodically, to make sure it doesn't get gunged up, I mean blocked ;-) so that air can continue circulating inside the pump and keep the insulin temp down. I don't know how much cooler it keeps it though, and I used to worry a lot about hot temps under the duvet, or when I wear it against my body (though I'm mostly a Spibelter and free-ranger in bed), but don't think I've ever had any insulin which has appeared to lose its potency whilst in pumpy, and I use mine up to about 7 days. 

Don't know if the other pump makes have this air circulation hole thingy? Seems like a good idea.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 13, 2014)

ingrid said:


> Hi all, the Animas Vibe has a little hole for air circulation next to where the cartridge (reservoir) slides into the pump. I was told to check and clear this periodically, to make sure it doesn't get gunged up, I mean blocked ;-) so that air can continue circulating inside the pump and keep the insulin temp down. I don't know how much cooler it keeps it though, and I used to worry a lot about hot temps under the duvet, or when I wear it against my body (though I'm mostly a Spibelter and free-ranger in bed), but don't think I've ever had any insulin which has appeared to lose its potency whilst in pumpy, and I use mine up to about 7 days.
> 
> Don't know if the other pump makes have this air circulation hole thingy? Seems like a good idea.



Hi Ingrid. Please read page 89 regarding the cleaning/clearing of your pump and the vents. You must not clear the vents yourself. A simple cap replacement is all that is needed.


----------



## ingrid (Jan 15, 2014)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Ingrid. Please read page 89 regarding the cleaning/clearing of your pump and the vents. You must not clear the vents yourself. A simple cap replacement is all that is needed.



Hmm thanks for that Sue, you learn something every day with pumping - it says in the manual (pg 5 for me, they must have rejigged the manual) the vents are for maintaining pressurisation, letting air in but not water. So it's not for keeping temps down! I think when I heard the rep talk about the 'vent' in my training, that I just assumed it was an air circulation vent for temp purposes, rather than pressure purposes. Guess it's useful to read manuals sometimes....


----------

